# No cycle, just training.



## yeti (Jan 26, 2014)

I thought I'd post up a training log, just to see how much I progress (I usually delete my data every now and again).
So my training is an oddball mix of Doggcrapp and Lift-Run-Bang. I like the concept of "powerbuilding" and it's got me to where I am now. I recover really quickly and most importantly, I am not pushing super heavy poundages just yet.

S – Biceps/Forearms/Back
S – Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
M - Squat/Deads
T - Rest
W – Biceps/Forearms/Back
T - Bench
F - Legs 

So for most of these, the dots represent the one exercise I'll do that day. So for example, the biceps, I'll do either preacher, barbell, or dumbbell. Like in any DC training, the name of the game is to beat the logbook. If I start stalling, I'll add an extra day of rest after the legs day. The longer passages are words straight from Dante on the IM forums. 

Biceps/Forearms/Back-width/Back-thickness
Biceps:
o	preacher curls (11-20rp)
o	barbell curls (11-20rp)
o	dumbbell curls (11-20rp)
Forearms:
o	pinwheel curls (straight set 10-20 reps)
o	hammer curls (straight set 10-20 reps)
o	reverse grip one arm cable curls (straight set 10-20 reps)
Back width: 
o	underhand pulldowns (11-15rp)
o	chins - 5,4,3,2,1, 1x3-5, 1xamap w/bw
o	front pulldowns (11-15rp)
Back thickness: (add 10’s on each side to get to 6rm)
o	hammer deadlifts (6-9reps) + (9-12reps) - After warmups one set for 9-12 and one set for 6-8. Without a great deal of knee bend like there is in a regular deadlift (not quite stiff legged either but the exact same knee bend you would use on bent over rows), you grab the very bottom bars (not the easier top shrugging bars--THE BOTTOM ONES--STRAP UP). You have to kind of find your footing (usually you quickly find it on the first rep) -- (you will probably realize you have to have your feet closer to the machine than you originally thought). The first 4/5 is like a strict rack deadlift, the last 1/5 of the motion is you shrugging backwards (not upwards like a regular shrug). If you stand up right now and stick your chest out with your arms hanging by your sides and then you try (the motion of trying, it can’t be done) to touch your elbows together in back of you while shrugging your traps, that’s as close as I can explain it. No freefall drop or bouncing on the return, control it down and lightly touch and go. on the return if your face and head is passing right close to the top of that upright seat, you are probably doing it right.
o	T-bar rows straight set (10-12 reps)
o	strict barbell rows (6-9reps) + (9-12reps)
o	hammer low row (straight set 15-20 reps)

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Chest:
o	incline press (11-15rp)
o	hammer incline (11-15rp)
o	slight incline bench (11-15rp)
Shoulders:
o	military presses (11-20rp)
o	hammer presses (11-15rp)
o	head presses (11-15rp)
o	seated presses (straight set 15-20 reps)
Triceps:
o	reverse grip bench presses (11-20rp)
o	close grip bench presses (11-20rp)
o	weighted dips (11-20rp)
o	dead skulls (straight set 15-30 reps)

Squat/Deadlift/Supplementary
Agile 8 for warm-up: 
o	Rollovers into V x10
o	Fire hydrant circles – 10 forward, 10 backwards
o	Mountain climbers – 20 reps
o	Groiners – x10, Hold last rep for 10 seconds…push knees out with your upper arms while dropping your butt down.
o	Static hip flexor stretch – Perform 3 sets of 10 seconds each leg. Perform all 3 sets on one leg before moving onto the other leg.
GHR – 30 reps	
Split squats 3x15
Squat
o	Magnusson/Ortmayer
Deadlift
o	Mid-shin – 5x3 @80%
o	Deadlift – BB phase I. CAT. Finish the deadlift as fast and as violently as possible. 5 sets. At least 4 warm up sets. 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 295x3, 315x3, then 335x5x3. On the last set, go for a rep PR using touch and go. 
Supplementary
o	Front Squat – BB Phase I. 15 mins. Hold the bar a la Paul Carter. 
o	Elevated stiffs – 4x8. Be smart about the poundages (135, 225, 275, 295, etc etc). 4 working sets

Bench
Bench - BB phase I
Press behind the neck (4 sets of 8-10)
Rear delt destroyer set 
o	Remember to go heavy on these. 60+, immediately to 30+, then 10+ with hard 2 second flex at the top. 
Straight bar Pushdowns
o	2 sets of 30, 1 set of 30+5 forced reps+10 second mid-range iso-hold, 1 set of 30+10 forced reps +10 second iso-hold

Calves/Hams/Quads
Calves: (all calves are done with an enhanced negative, meaning up on big toe, 5 seconds lowering down to full stretch and then a brutal 10-15 seconds in the stretched position and then back up on the big toe again. It really separates the mice and the men--this is an all straight set)
o	leg press toe press (10-12 reps) 
o	hack squat toe press/sled (10-12 reps)
o	seated calf raises (10-12 reps)
Hamstrings:
o	seated leg curls (15-30rp)
o	lying leg curls (15-30rp)
o	sumo press leg press (pressing with heels only- straight set of 15-25 reps)
Quads: (quads are done again with no rest pause because of safety reasons, but after progressive warmups (add 10’s on each side to get to 6rm) there is a heavy set and then what I call a "widowmaker set" for 20 reps with a still heavy, but lighter weight) 
o	high bar squats (6-10 rep straight set) 3-5 minute rest and then (20 rep widowmaker)
o	hack squats (as above)
o	leg press (as above)


----------



## yeti (Jan 26, 2014)

Today was the first day, so Chest/Shoulders/Triceps.
Hammer incline press - 3pps (plates per side) x 6-3-2, rest paused with 3 second negative, 15 breaths between each RP (rest pause)
Hammer shoulder press - 2pps x 10-4-2, RP, 3sec neg.
forgot to do the seated shoulder widowmaker, but that's ok. 
CG bench - 185 x 11-6-4.
Floor dead skulls - ez bar + a quarter per side x 15. 
Doggcrapp stretches afterwards. 

Notes: hammer was ok, the last set was a bit shaky. Going to stick with the 3pps weight. Shoulder was real good too - messed with the seating and found that setting the seat at close to its lowest seating made the movement feel real good. Floor dead skulls killed me. Such a good movement. Finally, the CG bench was too easy... I usually bench close grip when I'm PL training, but this was more for triceps so I lay down almost flat and tried to maximize the load on the triceps. I'll be moving it up by adding a dime on each side until it's a good 11-15RP. 
Overall, good workout.


----------



## yeti (Jan 28, 2014)

Good 80% workout.
Warm up & stretch & all that good shit. 
Squat - 245x4x4, 275x2, 315x1 (shot WAYYYY forward on this one and had to good morning it up, so decided to just rack it), 245x8.
CAT Deadlift - 315x3, 335x4(or 5 sets?)x3.
Front squat - 135x3x5, 185x3reps
Hanging abs - 20reps LOL

Deadlifts felt really fast the first couple sets, but then afterwards, form felt a little off. Ah well. Rest day tomorrow , so I'll just do an hour or so of cardio.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 28, 2014)

man fuk steroids!! natty baby natty!!! ya buddy


----------



## yeti (Jan 28, 2014)

**** YEAH. ALSO **** GEARED LIFTERS! I LIFT R.A.W. !!! HASHTAG BEAST MODE HASHTAG HASHTAG HASHTAG I DEADLIFT SO MUCH WITH BUMPERS HASHTAG!!!!!!
... 
just kidding.
LOLL I don't see it either way - I just don't have a need for steroids at the moment because I'm still relatively new. If i made it from 225 to 435 deadlift in one year of decent training, then I think I still have a long ways to go before I flip that switch (but can't say I'm not tempted... I see these strong and jacked dudes... and I get so envious all the time hahaha)
but I do think low test levels are epidemic... pre-med right now, hopefully will be going to med school within the coming year or so, and I think the whole field of endocrinology is in need of a serious upheaval (although during the interview, I'll have to be all like "yes, the establishment is perfect, I will bow down to it, yes yes yes" LOLLL)


----------



## yeti (Jan 29, 2014)

barbell curl with drag negative - 25ps x 17
hammer curl - 30x11
pullover machine - 3p x 26
hammer dy row - 3pps x 6, 2pps x 15
note - new gym. Doesn't allow t-bar set up in the corner - BUT it has a hammer pullover machine, which is unREAL.


----------



## yeti (Jan 30, 2014)

CG Bench - 225x3, 175x5x8.
Press behind the neck - 95, 115, 135, 155 x8
Rear laterals - 3x25
Triceps
Seated shrugs - 2xfailure.


----------



## yeti (Feb 1, 2014)

Calf sled machine - didn't record... kept ****ing sliding off the ****ing base (it's rounded or something...)
Seated curl - 210x31
Hack squat - 3.5ppsx6, 2ppsx20.
Stretches. Short but decent. Wore the squat shoes today and it helped a lot with the right knee.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 1, 2014)

Soon enough yeti you will join the dark side !
May the force be with you!


----------



## yeti (Feb 1, 2014)

Really interested hahaha
But... worried. Because of all the people that have been dying from steroid use the past few years (Art Atwood, Nasser, some other guys that I can't remember the name of). I want to take the dive though when I do feel like I'm ready LOL


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 1, 2014)

With great power comes great responsibility


----------



## yeti (Feb 1, 2014)

True. Maybe within the year? I'm definitely going to try it at one point or another... and I've read up enough about the risks. Besides, TRT is becoming more and more common nowadays.


----------



## yeti (Feb 1, 2014)

Dumbbell curls - 40x20 (RP)
Reverse cable curl - 30x20 (straight set)
Underhand pulldowns - 210x20 RP
Hammer shrug machine deadlift w/shrug at top - 3+35pps x 6, 2ppsx15
Ab roller.
stretches.


----------



## yeti (Feb 3, 2014)

Started smolov base meso today. 
Squat - 235x4x9. 
deadlift from mid-shin - 315x5x3
Ab roller. 
fun shit.


----------



## yeti (Feb 4, 2014)

Incline - 185x14 RP
Smith military - 1p +25 ps x 15 RP
Smith reverse bench - 1p +25 ps x17 RP
Stetches


----------



## yeti (Feb 5, 2014)

Smolov Squat day 2: 250x5x7 (fast. But still tiring)
chins - 25, 45, 45, x5, bwx12
bb rows - worked up in 10's from 135 to a top set of 225x6. 

Notes: smolov is surprisingly tough. Going to change up the days and take out some of the DC rest-pause and replace it with the Mountain Dog pump style workouts, which will still be tough, but facilitate more recovery than the doggcrapp style.


----------



## yeti (Feb 6, 2014)

bench - wanted to give Paul Carter's base building phase III a go. So 95%x1, 90%x3x3, 80%x5x5, and 70%x1xAMAP. I programmed this with about 90% of my casual max for my percentages. so 240 instead of 265, ended up being 235x1, 225x3x3, 185x5x5, 175x1x8. All of it was fairly quick, the 235x1 felt real easy, the 225x3x3 even easier, but the 175x8 was annoying. Staying in phase I of base building for the past 6-8 weeks (just 5x8 CAT style) have really helped me with my confidence, speed, and form.

slight decline dumbbell bench - just ****ed around because I wanted to try out the Mountain Dog thing. didn't like it. I tried the slight incline before and THAT was awesome. This, not so much. Not going to be doing this. 

Pec deck - 1x20. Fun. DAT PUMP BRO. (???? lol)
rear delt destroyer set on pec deck - 60lbsx60 drop to 40lbs x30 drop to 20lbs x 15 full reps. shoulder health. 
hammer preacher curls - 75x18 RP w/5second neg. this was awesome.
pinwheel curls - 25x16

fun.


----------



## Jada (Feb 6, 2014)

Keep it going yeti, nice detailed log but I have a ? What the hell is pinwheel curl? Never heard or seen that before


----------



## yeti (Feb 6, 2014)

Jada said:


> Keep it going yeti, nice detailed log but I have a ? What the hell is pinwheel curl? Never heard or seen that before



Hey man, thanks. 
Pinwheel curl vs hammer curl was something I was confused as hell on when I first went on intensemuscle forums. Hammer curls as Dante describes it is where you're doing the neutral grip curls both arms at the same time with your arms going up by your side. The pinwheel curls are the typical cross body hammer curls (I just follow DC terminology because it's just easier to separate on the google drive spreadsheet where I log the #'s). I actually like the pinwheels more, but I found that when I leaned in a little on the hammer curls and brought the dumbbells all the way to my ears, it really hit my arms from a unique angle. Probably over thinking on my part, but it's fun. I really like training so much more than the science and diet (says the pre-med... sigh.)


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 6, 2014)

nice work so far bud.  yes, with how far you have came natty id stay that way for a while.....til you hit a wall.  you know what the answer is than


----------



## yeti (Feb 6, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> nice work so far bud.  yes, with how far you have came natty id stay that way for a while.....til you hit a wall.  you know what the answer is than



haha thanks.
oh man... I am so friggin tempted. But that opens up a whole new can of worms like - where the hell do I get the stuff, how do I inject, what compound is what, etc etc.
I think before I go the pin route, I'll try the prohormone route first... get a feel for doing PCT and stuff. and then get into the whole sticking needles thing LOL

I've heard aas does wonders for lifting "hangovers" though... that would be nice. I usually have to drink a zero cal energy drink to get over the lethargy to get all my paperwork and studying done...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice detailed log brother! Im not sure how to read all your numbers in each workout but it seems like you are a strong natty guy. Good job and keep up the natty shit as long as you can. Its refreshing to see someone that is truly interested but taking their time to learn about it before jumping right in.


----------



## yeti (Feb 7, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Nice detailed log brother! Im not sure how to read all your numbers in each workout but it seems like you are a strong natty guy. Good job and keep up the natty shit as long as you can. Its refreshing to see someone that is truly interested but taking their time to learn about it before jumping right in.



Hey, means a lot. Actually, I was about to jump the gun but I saw your post on "PSL - fancy elixer salesman" (I think that was the thread title...? I know it was you because of the profile picture... I was so embarrassed because this was at a Panera and there were kids sitting behind me LOLLL). So I have you to thank for - you and this board is doing a LOT of good as I got a friend all the way in Cali who was also going to do the PSL thing with me until we read that post. The knowledge and friendliness is what made this board stick out for me. 

As for the numbers... usually it's poundages x sets x reps. I use pps to note Plates Per Side. For things like 1p + 25ps, it's my shorthand for 1 45 plate and a 25lb plate per side. 
I wouldn't say I'm strong... I just like being in the gym. I always had anger issues being a fat asian guy and when I came to Ohio for college, that took a turn for the worse and I got depressed as **** until I took up lifting lol. Now it's become a true passion of mine. 

and as for aas... this board just makes me want to try it out so bad LOLLL But you guys are very good with reinforcing the whole "be patient" thing haha


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 7, 2014)

Well Im glad to have helped someone out dude. The board is very helpful and full of members that have a vast knowledge on everything AAS and not, training, and diet. Sorry bout dem tittays but they do pop out. Its gets Trauma in a pinch at work too 

Ok I understand how its worded now lol. What were you looking to do more...get stronger or look better?


----------



## j2048b (Feb 7, 2014)

great work logging ur stuff man but got a Q?

u were on lrb, and some dc training, and not even a week or so later ur now on smolov and DC rest-pause and replace it with the Mountain Dog pump style workouts,? im not understanding if ur actually finishing a cycle of training? or if ur switching it up every couple weeks?


----------



## yeti (Feb 7, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Well Im glad to have helped someone out dude. The board is very helpful and full of members that have a vast knowledge on everything AAS and not, training, and diet. Sorry bout dem tittays but they do pop out. Its gets Trauma in a pinch at work too
> 
> Ok I understand how its worded now lol. What were you looking to do more...get stronger or look better?



LOLL

just get stronger on the big 3 and experiment with how much volume I can handle on the bodybuilding stuff. LOL


----------



## yeti (Feb 7, 2014)

J20 said:


> great work logging ur stuff man but got a Q?
> 
> u were on lrb, and some dc training, and not even a week or so later ur now on smolov and DC rest-pause and replace it with the Mountain Dog pump style workouts,? im not understanding if ur actually finishing a cycle of training? or if ur switching it up every couple weeks?



well the cycle before with LRB on the bench, squat, and deadlift had been in place for about 2+ months, as was the DC training - i just didn't record it here because I wasn't a member here before. I'd been meaning to give Smolov a go, so when I started that last week, I found that DC training was just hard to progress on (which is the main focus of DC, pure progression). I'm still keeping my two week cycle of one week mid shin deads and the other week deads using LRB and the LRB bench.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh ok nice! Yeah i was hopeing u werent just switching every couple weeks is all! Keep at it man! 

How do u like paul carters workouts? I like them but im not a huge volume guy myself


----------



## yeti (Feb 7, 2014)

yeah haha but even with DC I dabbled here and there in other bodybuilding stuff. It's just fun - as long as I'm making progress on the big three, I'm happy.

I really like his principles. easier to recover than cube and they just work, for me at least. I like the way the guy thinks about lifting in general and moving my grip in to a close grip was one of the best decisions I ever made in lifting. Also, he does encourage a little bit of flexibility. 
I do think if you want to make a big jump over a short time period, programs like Magnusson Ortmayer and Smolov are best for that, but using his ideologies seem to keep the progress going after the programs are done. 

But I'm still a newbie and I'm still learning, so I do like to stray off the path from time to time.


----------



## yeti (Feb 7, 2014)

Smolov Squat day 3: (downloaded Bodega Bamz - Strictly 4 my PAPIZ mixtape yesterday so I was bumping that the WHOLE time. I swear... next in line for the NY Latino rap king)
Squats - 270x7x5. This. was. fun. The last set was iffy because I pitched forward on the last rep, but besides that... felt good.
Pullover machine - 3plates x 28RP, 3sec negative. Pumped out a few partials at the end because I saw flex lewis do it in some video so wanted to see how that felt. The partials are great. Loved it. 
Stiff leg deads - worked up to 275x6. 
Rolled around on the foam roller like a pig in mud. 

Notes on smolov - I'm enjoying atm. 
Now I'm eating Snickers cheesecake. Better than an orgasm.


----------



## yeti (Feb 9, 2014)

Smolov Squat day 4, week 1 done. 
Squat - 285x10setsx3reps. Thought it would be difficult squatting the day after 7x5, but the 10x3 was easier than yesterday. I think it's because I spent so much time doing LRB's base building CAT workouts. One note is that my right shoulder feels iffy only because of that pitching forward yesterday. 
Manta ray squat - 135x1x15. It turns out that the gym had a manta ray attachment. Always wanted to try this out, so I gave it a go. It was surprisingly comfortable. Maybe I'll do a cycle of these after Smolov. Maybe. 
Deadstop dumbbell rows - worked up in 10's until 120lbs. These felt good. I'd never liked dumbbell rows because they never felt "right". 
pulldowns - something. I forget. Not important.


----------



## yeti (Feb 9, 2014)

Mountain Dog chest/shoulder/arms 
Incline hammer
smith decline (these were... mmm... idk, felt awkward a bit)
pec minor dips (these were great)
one arm pec dec
side laterals
seated dumbbell press (supposed to be cage press, but I got a warning for that before at another gym, and I didn't want to be kicked out for "abusing equipment")
rope pushdowns, seated supinated curls w/3sec descent, dips w/3sec descent, reverse curls, ez bar preacher, ez bar skullcrushers (i don't like these... gotta find a replacement exercise...), and occluded biceps.
I walked out feeling better than when I walked in, especially my elbows and shoulders.


----------



## yeti (Feb 10, 2014)

Smolov week2, day 1:
squat - 255x4x9. Tough. 
regular deadlift - 325x2x3, 375x2x2.
Chins & Pulldowns
Rows using the Hammer strength leg press (the non-45degree one) grabbing the plate loading pins. This was just something I thought of when I was doing DC and loading up the plates on the leg press. I grabbed the machine and it felt like a row, so I gave it a go and I do it regularly whenever my back feels tight. - 2 sets of 10-15 reps. 

Tired.


----------



## yeti (Feb 12, 2014)

Smolov w2d2
squat - 270x5x7. Tough.
weighted decline abs
cable rows and chins, one set each because my back felt funky.

shitty workout, but that's expected given the past two days have been shitty.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 12, 2014)

Dang man nice numberz! I see ur incorporating different styles in ur workouts, how did u come to this realization as how it would help u?


----------



## Yaya (Feb 13, 2014)

Stay natty..

I was never comfortable with the fact that people poke themselves with needles and consume pills to get big and strong..

Cheaters in my book..

When I'm having a bad day in the gym I grab an ice coffee and call upon the Holy Spirit.. Works every time..

Say no to anabolics


----------



## yeti (Feb 13, 2014)

J20 said:


> Dang man nice numberz! I see ur incorporating different styles in ur workouts, how did u come to this realization as how it would help u?



Hey man, thanks a lot. 
For me, powerlifting training is split into 1. "base building".. getting your "everyday" max up.. something you can hit any day of the week and 2. peaking.
The reason I'm doing smolov is because I just want to really bring up my squat. It's a lift I've never obsessed over - that would be the deadlift - but I realized I'd never go anywhere without really pushing myself on it. 

The bodybuilding stuff... I just really like to try out different things. I did manage to stick to DC for a long long time, but it's fun to try different things. And while I think doggcrapp is a great, if not one of the best, training methodologies, I don't want to limit myself to just that. 

Honestly, I just like trying weird shit out in the gym. I'm never going to be a competitive bodybuilder (I like my cheesecakes and Korean food a LITTLE too much), but I do want to be a doctor, and that means one who looks healthy, not the fat slobs that I see whenever I'm doing work at the hospitals.... also, working out is just...pure adrenaline and stress relief (though the smolov is STRESSFUL LOLLLL)


----------



## yeti (Feb 13, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Stay natty..
> 
> I was never comfortable with the fact that people poke themselves with needles and consume pills to get big and strong..
> 
> ...



not sure if srs... LOLLLLLL
aas is just another factor for me... just like training stimulus (low rep, high rep, very high rep), cardio, nutrition, supplementation, wraps, straps, etc etc.... though certainly one which one must carefully research and determine the cost:benefit on a personal level... 

BUT I THINK YOU'RE JOKING M8, so...
YEAH **** STEROIDS  lollll


----------



## j2048b (Feb 13, 2014)

For me, powerlifting training is split into 1. "base building".. getting your "everyday" max up.. something you can hit any day of the week and 2. peaking.

Ok so u do the lrb or base building from paul carter correct? 

How exactly do u encorporate that? And do u do it just for deads and bench? 

I started base building but my trainer said it was to much volume for me at the moment!


----------



## yeti (Feb 13, 2014)

J20 said:


> Ok so u do the lrb or base building from paul carter correct? How exactly do u encorporate that? And do u do it just for deads and bench? I started base building but my trainer said it was to much volume for me at the moment!



Volume hasn't really been a problem for me at all... 

for squats, phase I as outlined in Base building is done in 15minutes.

What I did for the past two-three months was base building phase I for ALL three lifts. Just focusing on getting faster and faster at the same weight. It's not really a LOT of volume though... especially at the %'s that Paul wrote... 5x5 for squat, 5x8 for bench, and 5x3 for deadlift (even less if you deadlift 500+)... 

I like to push my volume. Maybe it's because I use a lot less weight than most guys... but I think what Jay Nera said is right (paraphrasing here a bit) "you can push either volume or intensity, but not both". so if I'm pushing my bench for 5x8... that's 40 reps... so I would be using a lot lower intensity. 
a good read from Sam Byrd that talks about CAT and how he approaches it: http://asp.elitefts.net/qa/default.asp?qid=170557 
This is basically base building... 

After smolov, I'm going to go back to phase I for my squat and try pushing my deadlift up... I found that I respond better when pushing volume than intensity (Magnusson-Ortmayer was not a fun experience for me...)... so I'll be doing the following after Smolov:
Day 1: squat base building (BB) phase I, Deadlift BB, mid-shin rack pulls (light) 
Day 2: elevated stiff legs, Doggcrapp legs
repeat. I might cycle the rack pulls for box squats, snatch grip, pause deadlifts, etc etc.... 

Just my opinon though... if you the volume feels high for BB, just use 90% of your 1rm as your programmed 1rm... that's the typical wendler/carter ideology...

Again though... I'm a noobie... I'm no expert m8... someone like Big Worm or POB is your best bet for real solid advice grounded in years of training....


----------



## j2048b (Feb 13, 2014)

yeti said:


> Volume hasn't really been a problem for me at all...
> 
> for squats, phase I as outlined in Base building is done in 15minutes.
> 
> ...



Hey man it sounds better comming from u about carters stuff then reading it in his book, hell i was only doing like 135lbs on squats for his base building volume and it killed me haha legs were pumped for days! I liked it but i was not fast nor could i even come close to heavy weights at all as u can see, so im back to my trainers 5/3/1-3 days per week until i get my numbers back up and strength and then onto full on 5/3/1 normal 4 days per week with an rpe around 7-10! So it will take me a lot of consistency and time to get back up to workouts that carry a lot more weight!


----------



## yeti (Feb 13, 2014)

5/3/1 is an awesome program.
I like it a lot. Most of my real close buddies back home are running it... one of the real big guys (used to do shot put) went from a 95 bench to repping 185 in a short time (shit form really... he'd easily outbench me if he got the form down right, but he likes doing the arms out real wide and flat on the bench... ah well) with the 531. 
If you want, check out lilly's cube. I did cube before... i liked it following the %'s he laid down in the book.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 13, 2014)

yeti said:


> 5/3/1 is an awesome program.
> I like it a lot. Most of my real close buddies back home are running it... one of the real big guys (used to do shot put) went from a 95 bench to repping 185 in a short time (shit form really... he'd easily outbench me if he got the form down right, but he likes doing the arms out real wide and flat on the bench... ah well) with the 531.
> If you want, check out lilly's cube. I did cube before... i liked it following the %'s he laid down in the book.



Yeah ive got the cube method, ill give it a good read thru and see how i like it! I need to up my work capacity thru what im doing now before i can venture out to far... But def like what ur doing man and thanks for the replys and advice!


----------



## yeti (Feb 13, 2014)

Bench - BB phase III, except instead of the xAMAP, I did incline bench for xAMAP. 
MD chest and shoulders:
hex press, pec minor dips (really love these), flies, press behind the neck, side lateral partials ss w/front barbell raises, spider crawls and face pulls with band. 
Ab wheel. 

I might take next week off from benching... all the squatting is giving my right shoulder a hard time.. Usually the way I know my shoulders are out of wack is when I do the front barbell raises, which I do with a supinated (curl) grip, but not gripping it tight (saw these in a Kai Greene vid...). If these hurt or my shoulders are popping or I'm not keeping the barbell level, I know I need to do some prehab and rotator cuff work. So most likely next week, same smolov, deadlifts, and back work, but will replace benching with overhead work and mountain dog stuff.


----------



## yeti (Feb 15, 2014)

Smolov W2D3
Squat - 290x7x5. 
rows and pullovers and pulldowns

had 3 hours of sleep last night... so now i'm about to crash for 8 hours LOL
Was able to eat a lot of food though..


----------



## yeti (Feb 16, 2014)

Yesterday: Smolov Week2 Day4
Squats - 305x10x3. I tried to make every rep as perfect as possible. Took a minute to two in between sets. I feel like the first day (4x9) and the last day (10x3) are so much more easier than the middle two days of 5x7 and 7x5.
Shrugs - barbell. I like doing these from the floor (so I start it off as a deadlift). Did 325x2x15reps.
Bodyweight chins - 1x15. Just did one set, because I had to leave because gym was closing early because of snow. I wanted to do arms afterwards, but I couldn't, so I moved those to today.

Today:
Slight incline dumbbell press - worked up in sets of 8 up to 100x8, then dropped immediately to 80x8, then to 50x8. To be honest, the 50x8 was the hardest.
incline fly - supposed to do a manual stretch after each set of 10, but I don't train with anybody, so I just did an extra set. 4x10 with 40-50lb db's. 
Banded decline hammer press - worked up to 2pps x8. These felt awesome. 
side laterals - 4x15. did two sets with 20's then did two more with 25's. All of these were very controlled. Felt great.
machine fly rear laterals - 4x15-30. I always lost count... but instead of partials, I did full range. I wanted to see if I had any points of the movement where there was pain or just weirdness. Thankfully, there weren't. I might still take this week off of benching though... depends.
Spidercrawls for 30seconds. I suck at these so hard. ugh. 
Arms:
superset of v-bar pushdowns and some mountain dog variation of tricep isolation. Hard to describe. 4supsets of x12(v-bar) and 10/arm (isolation)
Was supposed to do bench dips superset with incline ez bar extensions, but people were using the incline bench and ez bar so I did the bench dips first
Bench dips - 4x8, 3 sec negative. I hadn't done these in a while. I usually do just dips. These felt great. super pumpy.
Incline ez bar extensions - 4x8. I liked the incline. felt really elbow friendly versus the regular flat bench. 
Superset of barbell curls and hammer (pinwheel) curls - 4x8 strict and 4x10/arm strict. Loved the barbell curls today. Assuming the smaller straight bar was 15lbs, I did 65x4x8 on these and 25lbs for the hammer. 
Occluded hammer preacher curls - something for 3x15. 


Yesterday and today were probably the best workouts I've had in a week or so. 
Also, I feel awesome because I'm eating a slice of cheesecake right now.... yummmmmmm


----------



## yeti (Feb 17, 2014)

Smolov week 3 day 1
Squat - 265x4x9
mid shin sumo rack pulls - 315x3x3

I'm really digging smolov. My body feels better... more aligned. I'm really hoping to be able to squat 405... maybe after the intense cycle I'll be able to...


----------



## yeti (Feb 18, 2014)

Random thought, but I really hate that mopeilitywod kid. He's stronger than me... but not by much (looking at his USAPL Raw nationals numbers... pretty sure I can out-lift him on all three by next year) and the way he shit talks on guys that have been doing this for a long long time (Jim Wendler, Paul Carter, Jamie Lewis, Westside, etc) is just ridiculous.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2014)

Couple of things will help the shoulder... use a thumb less grip on the bar and take your hands out a bit wider on the bar. You will need to focus more on keeping your upper back tight but it will take the pressure off while you get thru smolov.


----------



## Deidre (Feb 18, 2014)

Just noticed your journal, and I'll be following.... :=)
Nice squat!

I've read really good things about smolov.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Couple of things will help the shoulder... use a thumb less grip on the bar and take your hands out a bit wider on the bar. You will need to focus more on keeping your upper back tight but it will take the pressure off while you get thru smolov.



Everyone should be squatting with a thumbless grip IMO.


----------



## Deidre (Feb 18, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Everyone should be squatting with a thumbless grip IMO.



I agree, and low bar. Doing both has helped me a lot, and has kept my wrists and neck happy.


----------



## yeti (Feb 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Couple of things will help the shoulder... use a thumb less grip on the bar and take your hands out a bit wider on the bar. You will need to focus more on keeping your upper back tight but it will take the pressure off while you get thru smolov.


Thanks for the suggestion. I've been doing thumbless on the squat, but I keep my index finger on the ring... I'll take it out further and try to get comfortable there.


----------



## yeti (Feb 19, 2014)

Rest day yesterday.
Today: Smolov week 3 day 2
Squats - 280x5x7. On my last set, I did 10reps. No grinding, was easy.
I really felt good today after I did my 4th set of 7. I wanted to pull heavy afterwards, but I knew that would impact the third and fourth squat days this week and I knew I could deadlift heavier during the switching phase. Instead, I went for 10reps on the last set of squats.
Hammer DY rows, cable rows, pullups and reverse pulldowns. Went light today. 
Like PoB suggested, I put my hands out a little more, maybe a cm or a little more per side, and it did feel better on my shoulders.


----------



## yeti (Feb 21, 2014)

Yesterday: Mountain Dog chest and shoulders
Today: Smolov week 3 day 3,
Hamstring curls - 2x20 to get some blood flow. legs were very stiff today, so I wanted to get some blood in there.
Squats - 300x7x5. 
5 minutes lying down/stretching.
Mountain dog back. Lats started cramping by the time I finished. 
Shrugs - 120lb dumbbells x 1x25.

I fell asleep on my left arm/shoulder last night in the library so everything was hurting today, but particularly my left rotator cuff. 
The mountain dog stuff is just ridiculous when combined with Smolov. The volume is there and the heavy weights are there, but the particular sequencing of the exercises makes it unique. I'm really enjoying the muscle growth (idk if it's because I'm leaner or not, but it looks like I'm getting bigger. Not too sure though)
Diet-wise, I've been doing the usual - eating clean until the weekend where I let myself have a day or two of anything I want.


----------



## yeti (Feb 22, 2014)

DONE WITH THE SMOLOV BASE MESO CYCLE.
smolov w3d4,
Squats - 315x10x3
Deadlift - 415 for a smooth single
Hamstring curls and Mountain dog arms. 
Going to take tomorrow off... have to think about how to approach the two switching weeks.


----------



## yeti (Mar 1, 2014)

Smolov base meso test day:
Squat - 385x1.
Deadlift - 445x1.
T-bar row - 6 plates x 9, 2plates x 5setsx10, 3plates x 5setsx10. 

Kind of frustrated with the deadlift...


----------



## yeti (Mar 1, 2014)

Back to benching!
Bench - 245x1, 225x3sets x 5reps.
Incline - 135x3x5, 185x4,4,3,3
Mountain dog chest and shoulders.
Banded abs

The shoulder's back in shape, but I'll be doing a little more of the rear delts and prehab stuff. 
The 245x1 just felt so easy. I think the hardest part was unracking it, which is something I'm still working on. I tried to do what Dave Tate says to do, which is to pull the bar out and not lift it out, but I once pulled the bar out way to forcefully and the bar ended up flying forward out of my hands (thankfully it didn't hit me). 
I'll keep it at 225 for sets of 5, maybe adding in a set or two, for a while. 
Abs always cramp up for me when I'm working them directly...


----------



## yeti (Mar 3, 2014)

Squat - 315x5,4,3,3,3
Manta ray, close(er) stance - 225x8, 225x8 drop to 135x15
Below knee rack pull - 135, 185, 225, 275, 315, 335, 365x3
did some lying ham curls - x20, 15, 12, 10, 10
Elevated stiff legs - 135, 225, 275, 315x5, 225x8.
Stairmaster for 5 minutes for calves (my calves grow without me really training them, so I throw these in once in a while, just to feel like i'm doing SOMETHING for them).

I went in hoping to do 315 for 3-5 sets of 5. Since it had been two days since my test day, I thought I'd be recovered... which I found quickly that I was not. Everything was a little creaky, a little sore, a little tweaky. hopefully, I can squat/deadlift on Sunday (GOING BACK HOME THIS WEEKEND! GONNA HAVE STEAK, KOREAN BBQ, INTENSTINES (link because it sounds disgusting but it's not), SASHIMII, ETC ETC. **** YEAH.)
The hamstring curls before doing the stiff legs really helped loosen things up... should've done them before the squats too...


----------



## j2048b (Mar 4, 2014)

How do u like the mantaray? I got one but it digs into the back of my kneck so i put a small towel under it


----------



## yeti (Mar 4, 2014)

I like it a lot. 
I don't know if it carries over to my PL squat, but it definitely makes my quads work out harder. 
It's pretty comfy for me.. I just bunch up my traps as hard as I can and keep them tight. 
There's a video of Shawn Bellon using the Manta Ray to squat a ****ton of weight on youtube... it's awesome.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 6, 2014)

Ive got the mantaray and the front squat little blue pad type things from the same company, both are awkward for me, but i may try them both again this next week


----------



## yeti (Mar 6, 2014)

J20 said:


> Ive got the mantaray and the front squat little blue pad type things from the same company, both are awkward for me, but i may try them both again this next week


I've only tried the manta ray and I really like it. 
I don't know about you, but I really like front squats on my shoulders. I have a nice little shelf there when I cross my arms, and the bar sits perfectly, as long as my torso remains upright. 
If it's uncomfortable for you, you might want to try the way Paul Carter does it: 




I like doing it that way. My forearms and biceps smash against each other before I can get in the olympic front squat position, so I can't do those... 
tell me how the front squat apparatus works out for you though! I'd be interested to hear about that.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 6, 2014)

You're next thread should be "No training, Just cycle". And compare the results...


----------



## yeti (Mar 6, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You're next thread should be "No training, Just cycle". And compare the results...



Soon... LOL (I wish)
btw does testosterone have any effect on strength or is it just purely muscular? I have to actually start researching this stuff before I even look into sources...


----------



## yeti (Mar 6, 2014)

Yesterday: 
Wanted to do deadlifts again because I only did them once every week during the smolov...
Hammer DY row - 3pps x3x8
Deadlifts off deficit - 315x12, 315x7, 405x2 (this was easy!)
Weighted pull ups - 25x8,8,6, 45x3
Away facing pulldowns Superset w/regular pulldown - 4sets of 8reps each.
Hanging abs.

Today:
Bench - 265x1 (missed the groove off chest, but quickly righted it and it went up smooth), 225x3x5
Slight incline DB bench - 80'sx3x8
Banded hammer decline - 4 sets of 8
rear delt on pec fly machine - 3x15
standing DB press - 40,50's x 15 reps each.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 7, 2014)

yeti said:


> Soon... LOL (I wish)
> btw does testosterone have any effect on strength or is it just purely muscular? I have to actually start researching this stuff before I even look into sources...



Nope. The hormone that makes men, men, has no effect on strength. /sarcasm


----------



## yeti (Mar 7, 2014)

LOLLL
Gotta get the stupid questions out of the way first


----------



## yeti (Mar 7, 2014)

So yesterday the bench felt weird... shoulders, back, etc etc... so I went back to Dave Tate's "So you think you can bench?" series.
SO. MANY. THINGS. I. WASN'T. DOING. 
When I went in today, I was going to do arms, but I started off at the bench. I moved my grip so the pinky was at the ring, went thumbless (felt so much better), and put my feet in front of me instead of tucked back. I did 135x8x3-5. I made adjustments during this time (the thumbless grip happened here).
Afterwards, arms.
Seated curls - 4sets of 8, 1second flex, 5 second isotension during the negative.
Ez preacher - 4x4, same as above
Reverse cable curl - 1x15/arm
Rope pulldowns - 4x20
French press - 4x6
JM Press - 3x4
Abs - weighted decline and ab roller


SPRING BREAK STARTS TODAY! Time to go drink with my buddies back home LOL


----------



## yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

Smolov intense meso: w1d1
Squat - 235x3, 275x4, 310x 3 sets x 4 reps. 310 x 1 set x 5 reps.
Leg extensions - 1 triple drop set
GHR - 4x8
banded good mornings - 2 sets to failure

Good start to the intense meso


----------



## yeti (Mar 18, 2014)

Smolov i meso W1D2
Squat - 225x3, 255x3, 290x4, 330x3, 310x 2sets x 5
GHR - 1x8 reps
Barbell rows - up to 245x5, backoff 185x12
Pulldowns - 3x20-30 reps
Hammer high row - something. 

I need to work on squat form a little more. Holding the weight is no problem, but working on technique while doing smolov is tough. After smolov's over, I'll be doing a lot of sub-max work to work on form.


----------



## yeti (Mar 22, 2014)

Smolov i meso w1d3:
squat - 225, 245 x 4reps, 295x 5 sets x 4reps. 
Felt good so did an easy single with 335. Taking the advice of everyone here has lead to a much more stable and easier squat. 

Mid-shin and floor sumo deadlifts - some for a few. I just wanted to try sumo after watching Chris Duffin and Andrey Belyaev deadlift and also the so you think you can deadlift series. 

GHR - 1set x 10
Shrugs.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 22, 2014)

Sometimes with a program like smolov your squat form will fix itself through exhaustion. You will naturally put yourself in a more advantageous position.


----------



## yeti (Mar 22, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sometimes with a program like smolov your squat form will fix itself through exhaustion. You will naturally put yourself in a more advantageous position.



You know, I really think that's the case. It's the first time I can remember a low bar squat ever feeling "normal". I think running Smolov will become a regular for me, at least twice a year I think haha. Maybe it's the frequency, the volume, or the % intensity, it just feels like I'm getting better and better at the squat. It really is true - you have to actually DO the lift to get better at it, especially for somebody like me.
I'm looking around for a program that will do the same with the deadlift though.... the same kind of frequency and volume. It should be fun.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 22, 2014)

yeti said:


> You know, I really think that's the case. It's the first time I can remember a low bar squat ever feeling "normal". I think running Smolov will become a regular for me, at least twice a year I think haha. Maybe it's the frequency, the volume, or the % intensity, it just feels like I'm getting better and better at the squat. It really is true - you have to actually DO the lift to get better at it, especially for somebody like me.
> I'm looking around for a program that will do the same with the deadlift though.... the same kind of frequency and volume. It should be fun.



Well duh. Practice makes perfect. If you want a similar program for the deadlift then make your own based on smolov. Although I think there is a smolov dead program?


----------



## yeti (Mar 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well duh. Practice makes perfect. If you want a similar program for the deadlift then make your own based on smolov. Although I think there is a smolov dead program?



Yeah haha
I think I might tinker with the base meso of the smolov... 
I looked it up.There's something called Smolov Jr, but apparently people use it more for benching than for deads... I'll have to look at it again.


----------



## yeti (Mar 24, 2014)

Smolov i meso w2d1
Squat - 225, 245, 295 x4, 335x3, 330x 2sets x 4reps.
Sumo dead - 135x10, 225x5, 275x2, 325x2, 375x1, 415x1, 275x6 (could've done more, but my grip gave out).
Cable abs
one arm shrugs
overhead shrugs

Squats were ok today, but that's fine. I kept not using my butt which is not good - I need to focus more of squeezing it at the top and unhinging my hips first when going down. 
The sumo deads felt so good today. I think I'll be sticking with sumo for a while now.


----------



## yeti (Mar 26, 2014)

Smolov i meso w2d2
squat - 225, 275, 315x3, 335x3x3, 345x3
Bench w/slingshot - 315x1, 275x5
overhead press
Barbell holds.

squat felt awful today. especially on the 345x3. In fact, the last rep was cut a bit high, so I did another single with it.


----------



## yeti (Mar 28, 2014)

Bench - 235x9. Going to be going for 2-3 more reps next week w/the same weight
Fly - 10x10
Around the world - 4x10
Head supported db row - 10x10
chins - 20 reps
Press behind the neck - 95x2x14

Just setting rep PRs on the bench while on smolov. 
Today was just a shit day in terms of condition. I spent 6 hours in the lab yesterday and for some reason have been waking up every 20-40 minutes during the night for the past two days. Eyes are bloodshot and I just feel tired all the time. Ah well... it'll pass. Going to go to Denny's later today since I finished up all my paperwork.
Tmrw is squat and dead day.


----------



## yeti (Mar 29, 2014)

Again, I got shit for sleep.

Smolov i meso w2d3
Squat - 225, 275, 315x3, 325x10x2. 
Sumo dead - 365x5sets x1, 315x4x3
shrugs without straps for grip strength
Abs.

Was supposed to do 330 for 4 sets of 5. I forgot my knee sleeves at home, but more than that, the lack of sleep was just too much for me today. I just didn't have 4 sets of 5 reps in me. But I decided to lower the weight by 5lbs and to do the total amount of reps. I knew sets of 2 were much easier and I'd still lift the "same" amount. So I did 10 sets of 2 reps. This was actually a good decision because I got to practice setting up better (played with the grip width and so on) and I finally figured out that my butt was coming up out of the hole quicker than my chest and head which lead me to good morning a lot of reps. So I finally started pushing forward better with my glutes. After the 5th set of doubles, I was feeling a lot better, but I decided to continue doing doubles, just to continue practicing. Hopefully I can get some good sleep tonight...


----------



## yeti (Mar 31, 2014)

Smolov i meso w3d1
Squat - 330x5x5.
Good mornings - 95,135x12
strapless kroc rows - 80x20. Decided to do one more at 60x15. I'm finally refocusing on my grip strength as beforehand, it was my back that gave out before my grip.

The squats were killer. The 4th set in particular was really tough because I didn't set up quite as wide as usual and so it turned into more of a close stance squat. I took the longest breaks I ever took between sets - 3 minutes/set. It was a good decision. I wanted to do some arms, but I'm going to do them tomorrow.


----------



## yeti (Apr 2, 2014)

Smolov meso w3d2
Hang high pull - 3x3
Squat - 225, 275, 315x3, 345x2x3 (fairly easy)
Box squat - 225x2x3
dumbbell shrugs - 4x8-15
Arms

Felt good today.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 2, 2014)

yeti said:


> Smolov meso w3d2
> Hang high pull - 3x3
> Squat - 225, 275, 315x3, 345x2x3 (fairly easy)
> Box squat - 225x2x3
> ...



Awesome work and great log man!

I got to ask u:
How long have u been lifting
How strong where u when u started
And have u always leaned towards pl routines? 

Im asking because i see how strong u r and u said u dont cycle aas... And im gonna start THE CUBE by lilly and wanted to see how i do using no aas...


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 2, 2014)

dumbell shrugs. Start at the heaviest, with no rest between sets, work your way to the lightest. So like a drop set times 10. Traps are hard to grow. this works well.


----------



## yeti (Apr 2, 2014)

J20 said:


> Awesome work and great log man!
> 
> I got to ask u:
> How long have u been lifting
> ...


Thanks man.
I've been lifting for 2.5 years, PL training for 1 year now.
When I started, I could bench 185, squat 185, and deadlift (more like tug because I just did it with a rounded back and straight legs... had no idea about form) 225.
Nah... I liked bodybuilding. I was fat so I wanted to get ripped, and once I got into training, I wanted to get huge LOL
Honestly, I don't think I'm strong at all... it really is about eating and training hard.
There was a kid in high school who was Hawaiian and really fat, like morbidly obese, but these football players put him under the squat bar (they were always bullying him because he was so nice...) with 405lbs on there and he just squatted that like it was nothing so yeah... food is really the greatest anabolic I think. (off topic i know haha)
Thanks for checking the log haha


----------



## j2048b (Apr 2, 2014)

Holy shitake only 2.5 years of training? Damn bro thats impressive! Ive been on and off for well over 15 years... Damn ur strong as fawk! I need to get up to the #'s ur hittin man damn im pissed at myself now haha 

I gotta get to the strengths ur at... All my lifts suck due to lack of consistancy!


----------



## yeti (Apr 3, 2014)

J20 said:


> Holy shitake only 2.5 years of training? Damn bro thats impressive! Ive been on and off for well over 15 years... Damn ur strong as fawk! I need to get up to the #'s ur hittin man damn im pissed at myself now haha
> 
> I gotta get to the strengths ur at... All my lifts suck due to lack of consistancy!



haha it's because I'm a real loser and I'm not much of a partyer and I'm a piggie haha and nah... beginner gains haha good thing about internet is places like here and elitefts where there's people that actually help you if you ask for it. 
were you on aas on and off for 15 years? 
Hey man.. I can only do this because I'm in college. I don't have to worry too much about much else outside of studying, research, getting into med school, and lifting. I ain't complaining hahaha If I had other responsibilities like family and a job and debt... yeah. LOL


----------



## j2048b (Apr 3, 2014)

Na man have not cycled on and off for 15 years, haha if that was the case id be an idiot if i wasnt strong and or bigger than i am now... And yeah its a struggle everyday with life and feeding a family and paying bills...


----------



## yeti (Apr 3, 2014)

J20 said:


> Na man have not cycled on and off for 15 years, haha if that was the case id be an idiot if i wasnt strong and or bigger than i am now... And yeah its a struggle everyday with life and feeding a family and paying bills...



hey man... there's some things worth so much more than weights, and family and a roof over their heads is probably number one. I respect and admire that a lot. 
besides, at least you're in the gym. that's better than nothing (and golf LOLL)


----------



## j2048b (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks man! Yeah staying in the gym is a struggle but i do what i can! And yeah im not a golfer haha but everyone around me does... 

Keep up the good work man and gl w med school


----------



## yeti (Apr 5, 2014)

Smolov i meso w3d3:
squat- 225, 275, 315x3, 345x4,4,4,1(failed)

Something felt off during the 275. It felt the same way on the first two sets of 345. Third set was ok. On the fourth set, I took it out and sat back with it, lost balance, and one foot came forward to catch my body. I just dropped it there. First time  I've missed a weight in... I can't even remember the last time I dropped/missed a weight. I have a week left of Smolov but I might just shut it down here, deload for a week, test a new max and move forward fom there. 

Sumo deadlift: 425x2. 
Barbell rows, hanging leg raise.

Yeah. going to need to decide what to do from this point forward. 
first truly shit day in a long while.


----------



## yeti (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah. Shit day. Going to shut it down tomorrow and just take about 3 days off, do some light upper body stuff on thursday then test on friday or saturday.

Bench - 275x2, 235x8
Paused Catapult invisible 1 board pess - 275 for 2 sets of 3. (first time trying this out. I got the idea from watching Mark Bell's "spoto presses" and reverse band 1 boards by Brian Carroll. REALLY liked it a lot.) 
Superset of rack deads and pull ups: 5x5, 5x6. 
dips. These USED to be this great movement that I could go up to 3-4 plates on. now bodyweight dips are hurting my shoulder girdle a bit.
mountain dog arms - Meadows' workouts always make my elbows feel better.

Moving forward: bought Brian Carroll's 10/20/LIFE. I'll be taking that and moving forward from there. Of course, Mountain Dog stuff will still be a part of that. It's been obvious this past Smolov intense meso that if I get away from bodybuilding movements for my supplemental movements (so nothing like pause squats, rack pulls, etc will be affected... they're still priority 1 and 2).


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2014)

Some time off is always necessary when running these brutal programs you are on.


----------



## yeti (Apr 6, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Some time off is always necessary when running these brutal programs you are on.



Yeah... I didn't realize that... I'll be doing a write up in the powerlifting forum about the smolov experience and what I did right and what I didn't do right... but the past week and a half have been brutal on me. 
I'll be doing some light pumping work just to get some blood flow through.. maybe some low intensity cardio... but besides that I just need a week away from having a bar on my back.


----------



## yeti (Apr 9, 2014)

around the worlds, mcgill curl ups, bird dogs, plank
hang clean and strict press: work up to 155x1, 135x7,6,5
snatch grip hang high pull: 135, 155, 175 x3, 135x3x3
incline db bench: 40,45,50,55,65 x15, 75x10
dips: bodyweight x 10,12,15
rear delt raise something.
kroc rows: 80x20
barbell rows: work up to 225x8
shrugs w/5 second contractions: 50x3x8

good to see which exercises I'll be doing for the next few weeks. 
going to test maxes for squat and deadlift on friday and the bench on either saturday or sunday.


----------



## yeti (Apr 13, 2014)

Bench test day:
Bench: 295x1. 315x miss.
Dead bench: 245x5x1.
some other stuff I'm trying out.

treadmill: 40 mins at 3.5.

My hips are still beat up. But outside of that - PR ON THE BENCH! And I really don't know how to grind out any of the lifts other than the deadlift... LOL


----------



## yeti (Apr 17, 2014)

TTL warm up
Squat:
bar x 20
135x8
185x3
225x5
245x5
275x5
295x5 @RPE6-7

3 second pause squat: 
225x6 @RPE 6
245x6 @RPE 7-8

Deadlift: 135, 225, 275, 315x1. Stopped there. 

adductor machine x 3 minutes
abductor machine x20reps

Notes: was supposed to set a 5 rep max with 3-5 reps left over. The squat was fairly easy, and the pause squats felt great.
The trouble is the deadlift. My hips are still just totally fried. Either conventional or sumo, I've got no pop with warm up weights. My lower back feels decent, but it's my groin/hips that feel jacked up, which is why I didn't go for the 5rm @RPE6 like I was supposed to and did the abductor and adductor machines, as these helped force blood to these areas. At least I have until Monday before another squat and deadlift and after that a full week until another squat and deadlift. On a side note... talk about squats being easy! LOL I definitely don't think I'll be able to hit 385 for an easy single now without a full week of rest, but anything lower... pretty sure I can crush for a speedy single. Still... I have to say Smolov is something I don't want to try for a while now... at least as a natural and student. If I had the leniency to sleep all I wanted, etc etc, I think running smolov and a smolov jr for bench simultaneously while pulling speed/form deads would definitely make for a rut busting plateau breaking monster cycle.


----------



## yeti (Apr 19, 2014)

TTL warm up
Bench: barx30
135x8
155x5
185x5
205x5
225x5
245x5 @RPE6

Dead bench:
185x10x1 with 30s rest in between

Slingshot pause 1inch off chest press
225x6
245x6 (should've gone up more in weight)

cage press: work up to 175x3
face pulls: 4x10, 1second contraction
stir-the-pot for 30 seconds

walk: 3.0 for 30minutes


----------



## yeti (Apr 19, 2014)

TTL warm up
Occluded calves: 4 sets of 10 + 20 partials
Superset with
tibialis dorsiflexion: 4 sets till numb

rope pushdowns to warm up joints

Weighted dips: +45lb x 4 sets of 5 + two 5second negatives
Superset with
Hercules chins (josh bryant's invention): 4 sets of 4. Last set was weighted.

Dick's press: worked with regular bar for 3 sets. Elbow wasn't having none of that shit, so I moved to EZ bar
Ez bar dick's press: 30lbs on each end, 3 sets of 8
Incline dumbbell curls: 30, 35, 37.5, 25 x 6

barbell one arm preacher curls: 8 sets of 3-8
superset with
bodyweight tricep extensions: 8 sets of 8-14

Barbell holds double overhand
Shrugs with 5 second contractions

pushups: 1 set till failure (~80-100), 2 more sets to failure (~30,15)

Treadmill: 3.5x20minutes.


----------



## yeti (Apr 21, 2014)

TTL warm up
Squat:
bar x 20
135x5
225x4
275x4
315x4
335x3
335x4

Sumo deadift:
135, 225, 315, 335 x2
275 for 2 sets of 5
295x5

Deadstop deficit conventional:
275 for 2 sets of 6

bulgarian split squat:
2 sets of 8/leg

Notes: Brought in my stance on my sumo and realized that I am extremely weak in my hamstrings and glutes. The deficit conventionals felt strong, even lighter than speed work. This was good because I was tired as all hell and being able to produce that kind of velocity was nice. I am back to mixed grip. My ****ing paws aren't letting me go about 405 with hook grip. I've accepted it and will be working on my mixed grip from now on. I think technique-wise, my deadlifts are completely in the shitter. Squats are feeling strong though... 
This was an interesting find this weekend:


----------



## yeti (Apr 22, 2014)

TTL warm up
bench: 
bar x20
135x8
185x5
225x4
245x4
265x3,4

dead bench: 195x8x1 w/30s rest
incline bench: 135,155x6 (i don't know why I didn't go up higher... just stopped for some reason)
slight incline dumbbell press: 60, 75 x 30 seconds
face pulls: 4x10
underhand pushdowns: 15,12,9,6
dips: 4 sets till failure (THEY'RE FEELING GOOD AGAIN.)
ez extensions: god I hate these. I need to find a substitute.... 

Treadmill: 8.0 for 40s, 3.5 for 40s for 6 rounds.


----------



## yeti (Apr 24, 2014)

Awesome back day today:
~parallel Box Squat - Joliver's box squat thread really helped.
bar x20
135x8
225x6
275x6

Conv. Deadlift:
315x5,5,5,5,5,4,3,2,1,1 total 36, 1min between sets, total of 12 mins.
no straps until the set of 3. did 3-4 sets both overhand, then used mixed grip.

Meadows rows:
1plate on t-bar machine.
60s on one side, 60s rest. repeat for other side
40s on one side, 40s rest, repeat for other side
(supposed to do 30s, ended up doing 25ish) 25s on one side, 30s rest, repeat for other side

Cable pullover
2 minutes of 3 slow reps, 5s rest at stretch position.
instead of pressing the timer, I pressed the stopwatch, so I kept waiting for it, ended up doing 5 mins of these. It was killing me by the end!

Cable pulldown stretch:
just held it for as long as I could

Hercules chins: 2 sets.

This was a great session. Found it on Josh Bryant's page. Killer.


----------



## yeti (Apr 24, 2014)

Also, maple brown sugar pop tarts 5 mins pre-workout is just... so so awesome.


----------



## yeti (Apr 29, 2014)

Squats/Deads
Squat:
bar x20
135x8
225x5
245x5x5
275,315, 355 x1

Front squats: 
135x5,6,5
185x6
225x1

Sumo Deadlift:
135x8
225x6
315x5sets x3

Deficit conventional:
365x2
405x2

Superset: 10 mins with minimal rest/set
Hamstring curls: curl with both legs, lower for 5 seconds with one leg. 5 reps/leg/set
RDL: 225x6/set

Bulgarian split squats:
1 set of 30s/leg
Was supposed to do 3 sets, but my right quad just cramped up like crazy. 
Called it a day there. 

Bench day tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it. 

I unfollowed and left a lot of powerlifting and lifting related channels and groups and it's just so much better without all those egos and drama. I'm enjoying lifting for myself. Which is good. This was brought on by a poor interaction with a powerlifting company (NOT elitefts, those guys are ****ing amazing and I love that company). Shipped it to my billing address and then when I sent them an email, kinda just attacked me. Very immature and poor costumer service. Meh. Rant over. lolll


----------



## yeti (Apr 29, 2014)

Bench:
bar x 20
135, 185 x 5
225x8,7,6,6,4
245x1

Dead bench: 205x8x1
Fly: 60,45,and 30 seconds. 3s negative and 1s contraction
rolling dumbbell tricep extensions: 1 set of 40 reps
pushdowns: 1 set of 50 reps
Weighted dips: 2 sets of 6

15min walk.


----------



## yeti (May 1, 2014)

Front squats: 185x5x5
Deficit stiffs: 135, 185, 225, 275, 295, 315 x5, 365x1 w/10s negative
One arm barbell rows: 4 sets of 8
meadows rows: 4 sets of 8
straight arm cable pulldowns: 4x15 w/5s negative on last set+10s isotension
shrugs
asymmetric farmer's walks
plate pinch


----------



## yeti (May 6, 2014)

TTL warm up
Squat:
bar x20
135x5
225x5
245x7sets x5

Pause squat:
275, 315, 355x1 w/5s pause

Deadlift:
135x8
225x5
275x3
315x3
335x 5sets x3 (did sumo for 3, conventional for 2)

Pin pulls from mid-shin
335, 365, 405, 425x1

Deficit conventional
275x2sets x6

step ups:
barx10/leg
135x2/leg
135x4/leg

hanging leg raises- until my abs cramped

t-bar ham stretch - I just loaded up the t-bar, stiff legged it, and stretched my hamstrings for as long as I could.


----------



## yeti (May 16, 2014)

Was sick the past week+
still am. 
I've lost ~20lbs so I'm sitting at ~210lbs right now AND I look like shit.
Still... decided to try the gym today as my legs weren't TOO wobbly. No powerlifting however... just don't have the mindset to even get under heavy weight.

leg curls - 3x8 w/5s negative, last set was a drop set +10partials out the stretch
buffalo bar squat - 150, 200, 240, 260, 290 x 8, 8, 8, 8, 6 (I love this bar. Unlike most of the buffalo bars I've seen, this one's a bent squat bar, so it's thick and easy on the shoulders.)
dumbbell bulgarian split squat - 10, 20, 40 x10, last set of 50x10+10s isohold + drop to 25x10 +bw x 10. I held the dumbbell in the hand of the non-working side. I felt like throwing up after these. I hate split squats...
leg press (wish I had a hack squat to use..) - 3pps x 8, 8, 8. 
stiff leg - 80lb small fixed barbell x2x10. Stretch out the hams really well.


----------



## yeti (May 20, 2014)

Bench: 
bar x30
135x8
185x5
225x8,5,4,5,4 (working towards 5x8)

Dead bench:
225x4x1

Meadows rows: 4x8
One arm barbell rows: 3x10
chins: 8,7,6,4
shrugs w/3s flex: 1xRest Pause Drop - 75s x 8,8,6 w/20s rests, drop to 50s x 8,8,6

walked for 25mins.

Notes: Going to go for dropping some weight now... got too fat. Also, squats and deadlifts tmrw. excited.


----------



## yeti (May 22, 2014)

Tuesday: 
Squat - 275x5x5
Paused squat - 290, 330, 330 x1 w/5s pause
Deadlift - 365x3, 315x3,3,3
Leg press

Wednesday:
mountain dog chest/shoulders (was brutal)

Thursday:
**** YES! I wanted to know where I stood after 2 weeks of sickness and almost a week back in the gym.
Hamstring curls -40x20
Deadlift:
135x5
225x5
275x1,1
315x1,1
365x1
405x1
455x1 (PR!)

315x5x5. (**** this was tougher than I thought it'd be... got so used to doing triples...)

Deadhang chins - 8,6,5,3
Kroc rows - 80x15

Notes: FINALLY hit the ****ing annoying 4 plates and a quarter. I don't know why, but whenever I had the quarter on top of 4 plates, I always mentally freaked out. There was no reason to as I'd hit 405 and 425 for singles and doubles quite a lot and 445 before for a single as well. Now that I'm back to the over under grip, grip was not even an issue, and back rounded slightly, but less than when I hit the 425 and 445 for the first time. I also widened out my stance a slight bit and this helped push through my heels. 

Plan going forward - obviously my spinal erectors need some beefing up. I'll be hitting dimels and deficit stiffs a LOT.


----------



## yeti (May 27, 2014)

Monday: Memorial day. Gym closed in 40 mins. Decided to move most of the workout to today.
Deadlift:
bar (RDL) x 20
135x5
225x5
315x3
365x1
335x5,5,5,3,7. All deadstop. only the 2nd and 3rd w/straps. Thought I was going to die after the 7th rep.

Notes - I need to work on the lockout... very.. unclean lockout. Overall good hit and go home session. 

Also swam. 

Today:
Hamstring curls - 3x8
Front squats:
bar x10
95x5
135x3
185x1
225x1
245x1
135x5x5 (I need to stop going so low on these....)

Leg press:
3pps x50, 10s rest, 5reps, 10s rest, 5 reps, drop weight to 2pps x15

Meadows rows:
Did some. 

Notes - the meadows rows did not feel good at all. Just blergh. Going to go back tomorrow and hit back again because **** it. I can feel my upper back working real hard on my right side but not my lats, and on the left side, I can feel the shit out of my lats, but not my upper back. 
Going to go in tomorrow, do more isolateral rowing, maybe some scap retractions, etc etc.
****ing hate it when my back workout doesn't go well. Like... REALLY hate it.
On another note, the leg press and front squats were KILLER. Yeah the 135 is really light and it FELT light too, but I was more focused on getting my quads to work hard there. I think it was Dtownry (? Spelling?) who suggested more quad work, and it's obviously a huge weakness. Going to be pushing these front squats hard the next few months. 
FUKC MY SHITTY BACK WORKOUT WTFASDOFASFASFKLAS;DKJFASKDJFAS.
Happy about my deadlift 5x5 though... going to be steadily adding 5-20lbs each deadlift workout with a volume deload every three weeks (week 1 and week 2 5x5 then week 3 deficit deadlift 2-3x3).
Need to do more abs ...


----------



## yeti (Jun 1, 2014)

Thursday
Bench:
bar x20
135x5
185x5
225x1
245x1
225x6,6,5,5,5
245x1

Catapult Bench
225, 245, 275, 275x3
295x1

DB bench: 60x20-15-8- drop to 45 x15-10. 10s between all sets. Essentially a rest-pause drop set.
Side laterals: 25sx20-13-9 immediately go to shoulder press x8 - drop to 15s - x20-12 immediately go to bent rear flys - 20-20.
Overhead dumbbell tricep extensions - some
DB curls - some

Today
Squat:
bar x15
135x5
225x5
275x1
315x1 (paused for 5s)
275x5,5,5,5,5,5,5,5 (8sets of 5)
315x1
335x1
355x1

Deficit stiffs:
barx10 (oh my god these felt good after squats)
135x5
225x3
275x3
315x3

Deadhang chins (basically chins with a deadhang at each rep)
bw x6
+25lbs x8,6,6,4

straight arm cable pullover:
Scott stevenson muscle round w/45 - 6 sets of 6 with 5 breaths in-between. On the 5th set, went to failure at 10, then on set 6, did 6reps again.

Seated shrugs w/cambered bar:
135x10,10,10,8 w/3s flex

Notes: Squats felt awesome. Deficit stiffs, I'll be keeping it at 315 and doing 4-6reps w/it next time, then 6-10 after that. Could I have gone heavier? yes, but there's no need to push it as I'm using it to build my spinal erectors and hamstrings. I'll be adding in a snatch grip deficit stiff back off set from now in order to get the lats even more involved. That'll probably be ~275x10+.

Overall, training is going good.


----------



## yeti (Jun 9, 2014)

Last week:

Squatted 365 for a nice triple. Could've grinded out 2 more reps.
Deficit deadlift 405x1, 315x3x3.

Today: Felt awful going in. No energy, no spring, no nothing.

Bench:
bar x20
135x5 (already felt like shit here)
185x5
225x1
245x1 (strange... this one was the fastest I've been with the weight. Felt even faster than the bar x20)
225x6,6,6,4,3

50 total reps of chins (all different grips).
Ended up being: 8,5,5,3,2, took a long break 9,6,5,5,5 (last rep held for 30s at forehead level)

did some rows but that was just pump work.

Notes: slowly getting to the 5 sets of 8 with the bench. Once I get there... it'll be time to test a relatively heavy single.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 9, 2014)

keep goin man.  im doin some gyno work now and will prolly be on mast only soon.


not too many of us here not on lol


----------



## yeti (Jun 10, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> keep goin man.  im doin some gyno work now and will prolly be on mast only soon.
> not too many of us here not on lol



LOL I'm taking advantage of my relative youth! haha (only a matter of years, within the decade maybe, before I get on that stuff ^^ but before that... I'll probably have to spend a good year or two researching and annoying the shit out of you moderators with questions about cycling haha)
is mast a non-aromatizing compound? I heard test causes gyno because this guy at the gym was talking about how he was taking 3g a week and had to get gyno surgery. sucks, but there are some ifbb dudes with gyno LOL


----------



## yeti (Jun 10, 2014)

Today:
in accordance with my "overload" model I'm going with on deadlifts...

Squat:
bar x10
135, 185, 225 x 3 w/10s pause in the hole (to stretch)
275, 315 x 1 w/5s pause in the hole
275x5,5,5,5,5 (so easy today. SO SO easy today.)
315 x

Deadlift:
135, 225 x5
275x3
315x3
365x1
345x5,5,5,5,5 (+10lbs from the last 5x5)
405x1 (fast!)

trip to the bathroom to throw up. (LOL)

done. called it a day and helped out my friend workout. 

notes: so... deadlifts, as was the plan, were done with more weight than last time. the progression so far has been 315, 335, 345. Next week should be 355-365 for 5 sets of 5. It seems that the "deload" i built in every third week, which is just 3x3 with 315 and a single anywhere from 365-425, which is a deload from the total volume that I do (so 5x5 is 25 reps + the warm up singles and doubles) seems to help. I came in with my lats very sore, but it helped that my grip wasn't fried from the chins yesterday.
Squats felts good. REALLY good. the front squats and quad were have helped I think. I feel good with the current plan.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 10, 2014)

yeti said:


> LOL I'm taking advantage of my relative youth! haha (only a matter of years, within the decade maybe, before I get on that stuff ^^ but before that... I'll probably have to spend a good year or two researching and annoying the shit out of you moderators with questions about cycling haha)
> is mast a non-aromatizing compound? I heard test causes gyno because this guy at the gym was talking about how he was taking 3g a week and had to get gyno surgery. sucks, but there are some ifbb dudes with gyno LOL



3g a wk of tes will require 50mg of aromasin a day, or something along those lines.  

mast does not convert, actually is some what of an anti-estrogen in itself.  

any tes based compound will convert and require one to use an anti-estrogen to balance things out.  (keeping estrogen down and tes up)


----------



## j2048b (Jun 11, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> 3g a wk of tes will require 50mg of aromasin a day, or something along those lines.
> 
> mast does not convert, actually is some what of an anti-estrogen in itself.
> 
> any tes based compound will convert and require one to use an anti-estrogen to balance things out.  (keeping estrogen down and tes up)



Plus 3g's of test a week to me is just plain nuts! No sense in that even if ur genetics are great and ur going pro! No way! Work harder with less chemicals, use the smallest ammoubt u can to achieve ur goals!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 11, 2014)

J20 said:


> Plus 3g's of test a week to me is just plain nuts! No sense in that even if ur genetics are great and ur going pro! No way! Work harder with less chemicals, use the smallest ammoubt u can to achieve ur goals!



Tell that to all the guys with their pro card


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking good!  Hell of a deadlift given what your squat is.  You will bring it all together nicely.  Keep going hard brother!

Look into working the deadlift in lower reps.  Singles, triples, etc.  No need to do the DL reps/volume you are doing.  It could be affecting your squat.


----------



## yeti (Jun 11, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Looking good!  Hell of a deadlift given what your squat is.  You will bring it all together nicely.  Keep going hard brother!
> 
> Look into working the deadlift in lower reps.  Singles, triples, etc.  No need to do the DL reps/volume you are doing.  It could be affecting your squat.



Thanks! I'm going to work the squat a bit harder from now on, but the 315x3 I did after the 275x5x5 today felt good! haha 

Yeah... I'll look more into that. I really like the effect that ab training and deadlifts for reps have done for my squat though - I don't crumple over all the time now. Slowly piecing together the squats... I used to hate it so I didn't do it for the better part of 6 months when I first started lifting. Smolov got it into the upper 300s though lol 
Also... your avatar is boss as **** man haha


----------



## yeti (Jun 11, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> 3g a wk of tes will require 50mg of aromasin a day, or something along those lines.
> 
> mast does not convert, actually is some what of an anti-estrogen in itself.
> 
> any tes based compound will convert and require one to use an anti-estrogen to balance things out.  (keeping estrogen down and tes up)



Interesting... mast seems like the compound to pair with test then. 
one more question - why do mast only? I thought the one rule to never break was not adding test to a cycle?


----------



## yeti (Jun 12, 2014)

2nd bench day for this week:
Bench:
bar x20
135x5
185x5
225x1
245x1
225x5,5,5,5,5,5,4

Close grip bench:
185x8

Overhead press:
bar x10
95x5
115x5
135x5
95x8

Dips:
bodyweight x30,20,15,8,6

Preacher curl:
70x10,10,10,10

Some dumbbell side laterals, abs, etc etc but nothing big.

I was happy with the almost 7 sets of 5. Set up was almost perfect I think.


----------



## yeti (Jun 16, 2014)

6am workout today:

Lying hamstring curls
1x40 to warm up

Front squats:
bar x5
135x5
155x5
185x5
205x5
225x3

Deadlift:
135x5
225x5
275x5
315x1
365x1
355x5,5,5,5,5

Chins varying grips - 45~50 reps total. 

Notes: wore a belt on my deadlifts today. can't say it was comfortable, but it definitely helped remind me not to round the upper back. Feeling today's workout already though... next week is a volume deload for deadlifts with a deficit... so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## yeti (Jun 18, 2014)

Today:
Felt sluggish going in.

Bench:
bar x10
95x5
135x5
185x5
225x2
245x1
225x7,7,7,7,7 (WOOHOO. almost to that 5 sets of 8)

Close grip:
185x10,8

tried out something on the close grips: pause 1" off chest on the descent for a second, continue bringing bar down to chest and press. IDK if this has a name or not...

Overhead press:
barx10
95x10
115x3
135x3
95x10,12,8

smith decline, side laterals, dips, rear delts, pushups etc etc

Felt REALLY good on the bench today, but the rest of the workout was shit. Felt like crap. Ah well.


----------



## yeti (Jun 20, 2014)

Had to move things up a day because I'll be gone this weekend.

Squat w/Texas Squat bar in a monolift (power rack was taken... T.T)
bar x10
150x5
200x5
240x3
290x5,5,5,5,5,5,5 (7 sets of 5)
290x3 w/3s pause
330x1 w/3s pause
350x1 w/5s pause

Stiffs:
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x5

Goblet box squats (cuz my hips and balance felt WAY off during squats):
60lb kettlebell for 3 sets. Didn't count reps. Just wanted groove my squat pattern... felt like I was twisting during some of the sets...

Deadstop dumbbell rows:
60, 70, 80, 90, 100lbs x10

Notes: I might start incorporating the goblet box squats BEFORE I squat to warm up. Along with the super thick bar, it was so hard to get used to the monolift. Couldn't bang the bar and jam myself in like I usually do in a power rack. I think I'm dropping too deep into the hole on the squats. as;dfkjsldkfjals;f
but overall, I'm happy with the progression I'm making in the 5x5 and 8x5 squats - from 225, 245, 275, to 290. And still hitting pause singles afterwards. I think I'll be doing 315x5x5 and 315x8x5 for the next SEVERAL weeks, just until I get speedy with it. I really like the idea of sticking with a weight until I get GOOD with it.


----------



## yeti (Jun 24, 2014)

Bench:
bar x15
95, 135, 185 x5
225x3
245x3
265x2
Catapult on
265x3
275x3,3

OH Press:
bar x10
95x5
115x3
135x3
155x3
165x1

Klkov press:
65x3,3,3,3
85x4,4,4,6

Dips:
bodyweight for several sets

chest press, reverse bench... tried to db press after overheads, klokovs, and dips but... I was basically done. So I did machines and light reverse grip benches
Preacher curl machine.

Yeah... super tired. Spent the entire weekend including last Friday out of state for work and had overdue coursework yesterday (as well as a graduation to go to). 
Onthe bench, everything felt heavy and weird. My set up felt twisted and unstable, my feet didn't feel like it was driving into the floor, the barbell itself felt skinny and awkward, and my elbows felt like hellbows. 
;ldfkjas;lkfjas
bad day, but the overheads made me happy. light klokov presses always make my shoulders and scapula feel better for some reason. Hurt like HELL today at first and getting into position itself was a struggle. My overhead is up 20ish lbs though.


----------



## yeti (Jun 25, 2014)

WOO!! talk about a good squat day.

Warm up - dips x10, pull ups x5, hanging leg raises x5, sternum chins x5, bodyweight lunges x5/leg, goblet box squat x20
Squat:
bar x5
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x1

365x5 @RPE 9

Deficit deadlift:
135x5
225x5
315x3,3,3
405x1 super easy @RPE 8 

sumo:
225x10

leg press: up to 4pps x8, 2pps x20
leg extensions: sets of twenty
Hanging leg windmills

Done!

Notes: really happy with the 365x5. Three weeks ago, it was 365x3 and the last rep was a tough one. a true @RPE 10 effort for all three of the reps. This week, three weeks later, I had 365x5, with a rep or MAYBE two (probably not) left in the tank, @RPE 9. Slightly wider stance, tighter back, and a slightly more controlled descent. 
What made this even better was I played two hours of tennis last night and I've lost ~5-8lbs in the span of 4-5weeks.
deadlift was a deload week, so things were feeling like speed work.


----------



## yeti (Jul 2, 2014)

Squat:
bar x15
135, 185, 225x5
275x1
315x1
295x5,5
275x5,5,5

Deadlift:
135x5
225x3
315x2
365x5,5,5,5,5


----------



## yeti (Jul 8, 2014)

Front squats:
bar x20
135x5
185x3
205x3
225x3 (can't remember if I did 245x3 afterwards... ???!!!?!?!?!)

Deadlifts:
135x5
225x3
315x1
365x1
375x5,5,5
405x1

t-bar rows: 6 sets of 10 w/four 25s. 

Notes: was supposed to do 335-345 for 5x5 on deadlifts today, but I decided to do 3 sets of 5's with 375 today because I wanted to keep the intensity up there with decreased volume. Next week is a volume deload (deficit deadlift 315x3x3 and a single). Have been very busy lately... but will be even busier in the coming weeks... I might have to rethink my training.


----------



## yeti (Jul 16, 2014)

Deadlift:
bar x10
135x5
225x3,2
275x1
315x1
365x1
405x1
475x1 - PR!!!
495 - fail. sad face.


475 was smooth and pretty fast. Hands felt solid all the way through too.
20lbs... just one more dime per side before my goal of a 5 plate deadlift.


ever since I lost some weight.... bench has gone to shit. But that's ok because... well... I don't even compete LOL but  another thing is that I've just been so busy... just barely going through the motions these days while in the gym with other shit on my mind. 
Give it until the end of August... should be back and lifting bigger by then. 

Goal by end of 2014

Deadlift - 495/5pps = +20 lbs from right now
Squat - 405/4pps = +idk. Haven't tested a single in a long long time but I'm guessing ~20-40lbs
Bench  - 315/3pps = +20lbs. Last time I tested was in April or May... with a 295... I'm guessing it's worse now.


----------



## yeti (Jul 21, 2014)

"Olympic" squat aka high bar w/raised heel shoe squat aka ATG squat aka whateverit'sjusta****ingsquatjesusstopmakingsomanynamesforasquat squat:
bar x10
135x5
225x6
275x6
315x3
275x6

all sets were paused for a 3 count at the bottom

dumbbell flye x20, bent db row x20, chest machine x12, rope striaght arm pullover x30
upright row w/bb x10, cable rope upright row x30, external, internal rotations x15/arm
cable curls x30, wide bar press downs x30

high bar squats were good. Kept a real upright body, which was easier with the weightlifting shoes. Hoping these help my PL style squat, but even if they don't, I'll keep these in as they were fun to do.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 21, 2014)

yeti said:


> Interesting... mast seems like the compound to pair with test then.
> one more question - why do mast only? I thought the one rule to never break was not adding test to a cycle?



mast is cool with everything..but test is always the base to the cycle.


----------



## yeti (Jul 24, 2014)

Deadlift: 405x2x3
Pulldowns done this way: 



~160x6
Incline bench: 185x2x6
DB clean and press: 60x7. hated these. Going to switch these out with something else.
Lu Xiaojun style lateral raises. Really liked these. First time lateral raises didn't hurt my shoulders. Felt it in my rear delts as well.


----------



## yeti (Jul 28, 2014)

Finally hit a 405 squat!

Squat:
bar x5 super super slow
135x8, equally slow
225x3 paused for 10s in the hole
275x3 likewise
315x1 fast
365x1 fast. This was supposed to be an "over warmup" before hitting my work sets, but it felt good... so I felt that a 405 would be good to go for today.
405x1. fast. Didn't struggle with getting out of the hole at all and kept it like I had with CAT.
315x3x3. Last rep of the last set ended up being a good morning cuz I pitched WAYYY forward... but otherwise, CAT-style, just unrack boom boom boom rack.

had to run afterwards though.

Haven't felt this good with squats in a while. Having to take extra rest days due to other shit is having a pretty good impact on my hips. Also, widened my stance just a smidge.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 4, 2014)

Yo where yeti been???


----------

